# Pacific Coast Beachfront condo's



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where on the west coast of Mexico, you can still buy ocean front condo's for under $200,000 U.S? I know you still can in the Manzanillo area, but to find other areas, it would take hours and hours, if not days to navigate thru every Mexican real estate website to see whats available . I know PV is out for beachfront under$200k,. I'm not talking about condo's in 40yr old rundown buildings, but ones with nob standards, probably occupied, at least in part by expats from Canada or the U.S. on nice sandy beaches, with nearby shopping like Walmart, Home Depot type stores etc etc. If you can supply websites showing such properties it would be appreciated, Gracias in advance.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Go to MX. Visit the towns you are thinking of, and talk to real Mexican people about the costs of the condos, not the people (many expats) who are trying to make a killing selling overpriced condos to Americans and Canadians who can't believe their luck in finding beachfront for under $500K.

Websites are not reliable places to find property, anyway. Much of it is no longer available, and it's nearly a guarantee that it will be overpriced by a little or a huge amount.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Go to MX. Visit the towns you are thinking of, and talk to real Mexican people about the costs of the condos, not the people (many expats) who are trying to make a killing selling overpriced condos to Americans and Canadians who can't believe their luck in finding beachfront for under $500K.
> 
> Websites are not reliable places to find property, anyway. Much of it is no longer available, and it's nearly a guarantee that it will be overpriced by a little or a huge amount.


Thanks, we have been to Manzanillo several times, but can't afford the cost or time to go to every area when websites and personal knowledge can help me know whats available. I realize a lot of properties are overpriced, but sometimes you have to pay to get what you want, if nowhere else has prices like Manzanillo, then we will stick with there, just want to see if there are other options.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I understand that you don't want to spend the money to travel all over. But would you rather buy something in a place that you don't really like, or spend some time, over time, in a few places, check out what's available, and, most important, find out what feels like home?

The beach is wonderful. But living in a place long term is a very different proposition than visiting. It's your choice, of course. But I wouldn't buy property in a place that I didn't KNOW I loved, no matter how great a bargain it might be.

I'm not yet in MX. But nearly everyone who is recommends that one rent long term before buying. It's relatively easy to wait out the end of a lease in a place you don't like as much as you thought you would. It's a whole different ballgame, trying to sell a property that you bought before you really knew the market or the area.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I understand that you don't want to spend the money to travel all over. But would you rather buy something in a place that you don't really like, or spend some time, over time, in a few places, check out what's available, and, most important, find out what feels like home?
> 
> The beach is wonderful. But living in a place long term is a very different proposition than visiting. It's your choice, of course. But I wouldn't buy property in a place that I didn't KNOW I loved, no matter how great a bargain it might be.
> 
> I'm not yet in MX. But nearly everyone who is recommends that one rent long term before buying. It's relatively easy to wait out the end of a lease in a place you don't like as much as you thought you would. It's a whole different ballgame, trying to sell a property that you bought before you really knew the market or the area.


I know what you're saying, but if there was another place with beachfront condo prices like the Manzanillo area, then we could check things out online, and if that passes the test, then we would go there to check it out, and if we liked it, we would then spend more time there before deciding if we wanted to buy and live there, but the longer you wait to buy, the higher the prices climb, which is something our money doesn't do, at least not at the same rate..We would be quite happy buying and living in the Manzanillo area, but would just like to see if there is somewhere else we can afford and may be missing the boat on.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you been to Mazatlan? 

Mazatlan condos sale marina golden zone centro historico malecon


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Have you been to Mazatlan?
> 
> 
> Haven't been there, but from what people we know who have been have said, we wouldn't like it, its too touristy and too cosmopolitan, and too much crime, and the population is 3 times that of Manzanillo, plus the condo prices for what we want seem way too high. Same goes for Acapulco, except it's 5 times the population of Manzanillo, which has a population of about 160,000, which is about as big as we want, Thanks though


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Try Zihuentenajo (sp). Beautiful city, amazing beaches and water....


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Terry should know--she's lived on the beach. But the reason that people aren't giving you websites with information is that you won't get realistic prices from websites. You just don't.

You MIGHT get less unrealistic prices from ones that advertise in Spanish.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

carlb said:


> I'm not talking about condo's in 40yr old rundown buildings, but ones with nob standards, probably occupied, at least in part by expats from Canada or the U.S. on nice sandy beaches, with nearby shopping like Walmart, Home Depot type stores etc etc.


Your criteria severely limits the possibilities. You're looking for heavily touristed communities which cater in part to foreigners. I'm thinking Ixtapa, Huatulco, Cabo San Lucas, and Acapulco might meet your specs.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother just retired and bought a home in Zihuatanejo. I asked him and he sent me this link - Retire in Zihuatanejo, Retiring in Zihuatanejo, Mexico Guru


----------

